# New here..........Hullo.....



## Goofy (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi All,

Thought I'd introduce myself as well. I'm Chris (Goofy), 36, originally Dutch, but live in Lincolnshire (Bomber County) England these days, a stone-throw away from the old RAF Waltham airfield. My main interest is WW2 RAF memorabilia that I have been collecting for quite a while. I am currently building a Lancaster Navigators compartment. For a living I fly for a Dutch Airline, on the A330 these days (lovely aircraft...does tend to lose its tail now and then....)..

Attached some pictures of my collection...and a pic of the equipment that will go into the Lanc Nav project....
































Lanc Nav material...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 2, 2009)

G'day mate...Welcome to the forum, nice collection of stuff you got there!


----------



## ccheese (Oct 2, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. With that collection of uniforms, you and Adler will get along just fine. He collects uniforms too.
He should be along to welcome you soon.

Charles


----------



## Pong (Oct 2, 2009)

Welcome to the forums Chris, and very nice collection you've got, especially of the Lancaster stuff!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 2, 2009)

G'day Chris welcome to the forum, that’s some collection you have there and do I see the odd model aircraft. ian lanc may want to have a chat with you, he's just picked up an old radio receiver from a Lancaster for his birthday.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 2, 2009)

Welcome Chris. Really nice collection you have there.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi Chris, and welcome form 'up North'! One heck of a collection you have there. The only bits I have are a Lanc bomb selector panel, and a piece of timber from the floor of the JU88, now being restored by Guttorm, one of the members in Norway.


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 2, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## beaupower32 (Oct 2, 2009)

Welcome, very nice collection you have there!


----------



## proton45 (Oct 2, 2009)

Dude, wow...I'm drooling over your collection, nice, very, very nice! Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 2, 2009)

I gotta go with Proton on this on....welcome aboard, massive drool, etc etc. Fargin nice collection!!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi Chris, and welcome from me here in Denmark. 8)
That's a very nice collection you've got there, thanks for the peek. 

Cheers,

Maria.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 2, 2009)

Very nice collection. I have a rather nice collection as well, but I specialize in German uniforms and artifacts(and not just Luftwaffe, but all branches). As soon as my house is built, I want to have a room similar for displaying my collection.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 2, 2009)

Welcome to the family mate....


----------



## Goofy (Oct 2, 2009)

Many thanks all, looking forward to participating on this forum, sounds like a very international and knowledgeable bunch here!!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 2, 2009)

Welcome! Awesome collection


----------



## Geedee (Oct 2, 2009)

Goofy said:


> Many thanks all, looking forward to participating on this forum, sounds like a very international and knowledgeable bunch here!!!



Yup...it is !.

Welcome aboard.

Used to live in Stamford for a number of years...back up at Wittering on Monday next week, but only for the day !. Great looking collection by the way, you should be proud of that little lot !.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 2, 2009)

Nice! Welcome aboard.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 4, 2009)

Very nice collection.
Welcome to the forum. 8)


Wheels


----------



## Njaco (Oct 5, 2009)

Can't have enough Chris' around here!!

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 5, 2009)

Njaco said:


> Can't have enough Chris' around here!!
> 
> Welcome to the Forum!



Hey, at least he's not Aussie!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 5, 2009)

Excellent collection Goofy and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Oct 6, 2009)

welcome on board 
greetings from Norway


----------



## seesul (Oct 6, 2009)

Welcome aboard and greeting from Czech Republic8)


----------



## otftch (Oct 6, 2009)

Welcome from the sunny south.
Ed


----------



## diddyriddick (Oct 7, 2009)

Welcome aboard, Sir! Very nice stuff!


----------

